# Fonts: TT, A, O??



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Appreciate some asssistance.

Looking at the Fonts folder under Windows, and see some fonts with a TT, some with an A, and some with an O.

Q#1. What are the differences between these? What are A and O fonts?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

FZWG:

Be careful about messing with and deleting fonts, especially the ones that Windows and Internet Explorer need. Read here.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Thanks for the reply. Was aware of that issue. Guess one could really do some damage if some of those fonts were deleted.

Still not sure what A file and O file fonts are.

Files with an A might be fonts generated by Adobe??
Files with an O...???...any clues?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

They both appear to be MS fonts, if you right click on the properties.........the Os appear to be True Type.........

As an added thought, I have NO other fonts installed in my XP home installation.....so I have just the basics....I don't even have Word installed yet


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

AcaCandy,

What I know about fonts can be written on the head of a straight pin.

Found out that fonts with an 'O' file are Open Type fonts...exactly what that is...???

My XP Home has TT, A and O? Doesn't yours?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The O fonts on mine, if you go to properties, say TT.....so I have only A and Os.....there's a screen shot of all of my fonts on a clean install.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Hmmmmm...got 113 fonts in my XP Home. Some are TT, some are O, some A.

No clue.

Have not intentionally added fonts. Don't do any graphics work or anything to that effect. 

Oh well....

Was trying to help out someone who likes to play with graphics, etc. They have Adobe Page Maker.

They want to install some 500 fonts in the Windows\Fonts folder, but I am rather hesitant about that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

500 is quite a bit. They might install them, then browse thru them and delete the weird ones that they know they'll never use. I used to have 1000 fonts or more installed on a system, and I know I ran into some problems where I had to delete some. 1000 may be an over estimate, but there was a crap load of them.

And you don't have to intentionally add them, in your case, Word, I believe adds some, then sometimes other programs do too.......I just haven't added any programs at all, that is why I know mine is the bare minimum that Windows XP Home put there.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by flavallee:_
> *Be careful about messing with and deleting fonts, especially the ones that Windows and Internet Explorer need.*


_Oops_! 

Guess I better start looking for a way to replace those


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

WetChicken:

If you go into Windows updates, you should be able to locate and reinstall the core fonts and web fonts packages.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Oops!
> 
> Guess I better start looking for a way to replace those   *


Just read this post,and I've deleted quiet a few fonts,looks like I'll have to replace some as well.



> If you go into Windows updates, you should be able to locate and reinstall the core fonts and web fonts packages.


Thanks for the tip,Frank.:up:


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by flavallee:_
> *WetChicken:
> 
> If you go into Windows updates, you should be able to locate and reinstall the core fonts and web fonts packages.*


Thanks Frank! Luckily for me they were still in the recycle bin


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Read somewhere that an overload of fonts can cause a decline in system performance and a sluggish PC. Most sources recommend not having more than 400 +/- installed.

Does anyone know, if a font is not installed to the C:\Windows\Fonts folder can it still be accessed and used by a program like Page Maker, for instance?


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Also, here is Adobe's take on the fonts installed for Windows XP:

http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/2a39e.htm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just checked my old hard drive and I have 900  Perhaps that is why it's so slow 

From my experience, if you want to use a particluar font, it has to be 'installed' via fonts, file menu, install new font to work.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

So, in other words, head for Control Panel, open Fonts icon. From the File menu, select: Install New Font for the Add Fonts dialogue to appear. In there, locate the Fonts wherever they got downloaded or kept, and install them?

Also read that you could place a shortcut to a font in the Windows\Font folder. The font would then appear with the little arrow that is characteristic of shortcuts, and, if in the future one decides to get rid of that particular font, the shortcut arrow would, in essence, identify it as an additive. Not quite sure as to how one would pull this one off...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Part A: Yes

Part B: Haven't a clue


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Part B: No clue either, but checking on it. Maybe get creative....
;-)


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

No need to overload the Windows\Fonts folder. Try the following to create a font shortcut, etc.:

"-Open the folder with the font file and the Windows Fonts folder side by side. 

-Use the right mouse button to drag and drop the font file into the Windows fonts folder. 

-When you release the mouse button a menu will pop up and one of the choices will be to create a shortcut."

Thanks to Sue Chastain (Graphics Guru) for the info.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cool, thanks.....does that mean I can clean up my 900


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Clean up, yep. However, there are some 'core' fonts that should not be deleted, according to some of the info out there.

On the link provided earlier for XP, look for font listings for other OSs on that website. The lists give you the core fonts for whatever OS, and those core fonts cannot be deleted, otherwise...trouble in the Windows paradise...!!

Calling it quits for the night. 
Later!


----------

